# Daniele Bonera vs Andrea Ranocchia.



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Eleggiamo il difensore più scarso al mondo 
Io dico Ranocchia. Bonera avrà fatto i suoi errori ultimamente ma prima non era il creatore principale di tutti i danni difensivi né era così scandaloso. Poi da terzino ha fatto pochi danni. Certo, Ranocchia a Bari ha fatto benino, ma quel che ho visto fare a lui supera di gran lunga Bonera. Errori non solo provinciali, ma da Lega Pro. Forse il difensore più sopravvalutato tra tutti. Per dire, un Astori gli è largamente superiore. E' proprio lo scandalo della scarsezza di quest'Italia attuale.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Durissima. Dalla sua Bonera ha anche l'età in effetti, non voglio pensare a Ranocchia da vecchio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Settembre 2015)

Bonera ha fatto delle partite che Ranocchia si sogna

Però è anche vero che Bonera ha giocato con: Maldini, Nesta, T.Silva...

Ranocchia al massimo con Vidic in pensione.. Quindi non sono alla pari ma Bonera è meno scarso


----------



## franck3211 (6 Settembre 2015)

Premetto che Ranocchia è un giocatore che non prenderei mai, ma sono certo che al di fuori dell'inter potrebbe riprendersi e tornare a essere quantomeno decente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Astori li batte tutti e die , fidatevi l'ho visto personalmente


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Astori li batte tutti e die , fidatevi l'ho visto personalmente



Una bella difesa a 3.

E Skorupski/Abbiati dietro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Settembre 2015)

Bonera ha avuto una fase della carriera dove era anche affidabile.
Ranocchia a parte un anno a Bari è sempre stato un disastro


----------



## vota DC (6 Settembre 2015)

Bonera ha più problemi mentali perché con Seedorf faceva il terzino e rimpiazzava Abate ma lui preferiva fare il centrale che non giocava mai. Ranocchia non riuscirebbe a fare niente in nessun ruolo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Una bella difesa a 3.
> 
> E Skorupski/Abbiati dietro.


 Goicoechea 

Antonini. Bonera. Astori. Cole 

Traorè. Tachsidis Muntari. 

Boateng 

Destro. Torres 



All.Inzaghi. 





   


[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Goicoechea
> 
> Antonini. Bonera. Astori. Cole
> 
> ...



Più mostruosa di Frankestein.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più mostruosa di Frankestein.



Se me ne fai una peggiore, con giocatori ancora in attività, ti pago da bere 
Credo che non ce la farai   [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
P.S Frankenstein è molto più bello di di questa squadra


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Settembre 2015)

Quando Ranocchia fermerà Messi al Camp Nou ne riparleremo


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quando Ranocchia fermerà Messi al Camp Nou ne riparleremo



E di grazia, quando Bonera avrebbe fermato Messi


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Non sono neanche paragonabili Astori e Ranocchia. Anche le statistiche parlano chiaro in merito ai deficit del neroazzurro verso l'ex-giallorosso.

Ranocchia per me è semplicemente da Lega Pro.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Premetto che Ranocchia è un giocatore che non prenderei mai, ma sono certo che al di fuori dell'inter potrebbe riprendersi e tornare a essere quantomeno decente.



Sotto sotto pensi al Milan, dai. Si capisce.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sotto sotto pensi al Milan, dai. Si capisce.



Si avrei pensato a noi ma solo se fossimo stati una squadra pronta che può permettersi uno scommessone


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si avrei pensato a noi ma solo se fossimo stati una squadra pronta che può permettersi uno scommessone



Anni di mediocrità hanno distrutto la mentalità dei tifosi di un tempo.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Anni di mediocrità hanno distrutto la mentalità dei tifosi di un tempo.



A Bari tra lui e Bonucci la colonna era lui. Io rimango dell idea che se Bonucci andava all Inter e ranocchia alla Juve ad oggi quello forte era ranocchia.


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> A Bari tra lui e Bonucci la colonna era lui. Io rimango dell idea che se Bonucci andava all Inter e ranocchia alla Juve ad oggi quello forte era ranocchia.



Secondo me invece non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Bonucci è semplicemente un ottimo difensore ed era già tecnicamente valido. Non è che puoi migliorare con i piedi, nei lanci e nella costruzione del gioco. Puoi migliorare sugli interventi e le scivolate, sì, ma se non hai già capacità di lancio e tecnica nei piedi allora sarai sempre un cesso con gli stessi. 

Ranocchia invece è semplicemente scandaloso. Non ha neanche personalità. E' semplicemente un mediocre. Per dire, trovo Astori e Tonelli già più forti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Bonucci è semplicemente un ottimo difensore ed era già tecnicamente valido. Non è che puoi migliorare con i piedi, nei lanci e nella costruzione del gioco. Puoi migliorare sugli interventi e le scivolate, sì, ma se non hai già capacità di lancio e tecnica nei piedi allora sarai sempre un cesso con gli stessi.
> 
> Ranocchia invece è semplicemente scandaloso. Non ha neanche personalità. E' semplicemente un mediocre. Per dire, trovo Astori e Tonelli già più forti.


Forse hai ragione su Astori, che non è peggio di Ranocchia  
Comunque nella sezione Pianeta calcio ho creato il topic La peggiore squadra possibile , curioso di vedere la tua caro [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## franck3211 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Bonucci è semplicemente un ottimo difensore ed era già tecnicamente valido. Non è che puoi migliorare con i piedi, nei lanci e nella costruzione del gioco. Puoi migliorare sugli interventi e le scivolate, sì, ma se non hai già capacità di lancio e tecnica nei piedi allora sarai sempre un cesso con gli stessi.
> 
> Ranocchia invece è semplicemente scandaloso. Non ha neanche personalità. E' semplicemente un mediocre. Per dire, trovo Astori e Tonelli già più forti.


Sicuramente in impostazione Bonucci era più forte ma per il resto la vera promessa era ranocchia. Bonucci ancora ad oggi nella Juve compie errori talvolta grossolani ma viene aiutato da gente di alto calibro a differenza di ranocchia che in nerazzuro ha ottenuto insieme alla squadra dei risultati pessimi.


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente in impostazione Bonucci era più forte ma per il resto la vera promessa era ranocchia. Bonucci ancora ad oggi nella Juve compie errori talvolta grossolani ma viene aiutato da gente di alto calibro a differenza di ranocchia che in nerazzuro ha ottenuto insieme alla squadra dei risultati pessimi.



Bonucci alla Juventus è il leader della difesa. La gente di alto calibro sarebbero Chiellini, Linch ed Evra? Dai... Bonucci tra i due è sempre stato il più completo. L'anno scorso nei migliori tre difensori al mondo. Gli errori di Ranocchia sono da Lega Pro da almeno tre-quattro anni. Si tratta proprio di essere scarso nei fondamentali, al di là di chi ti sta vicino.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bonucci alla Juventus è il leader della difesa. La gente di alto calibro sarebbero Chiellini, Linch ed Evra? Dai... Bonucci tra i due è sempre stato il più completo. L'anno scorso nei migliori tre difensori al mondo. Gli errori di Ranocchia sono da Lega Pro da almeno tre-quattro anni. Si tratta proprio di essere scarso nei fondamentali, al di là di chi ti sta vicino.



Non la vedo così. A Bari da che mondo è mondo era ranocchia il fuoriclasse. Bonucci è aiutato proprio da lich evra chiellini e Barzagli, che come ho sempre detto costituiscono un gruppo solido e organizzato, ciò ha permesso a Bonucci di crescere con calma e senza pressione e di acquisire una mentalità vincente, che poi ci abbia messo del suo questo è certo. Però dire che sul livello di un giocatore non influisce chi gli sta intorno mi sembra un po' un'eresia. Al massimo ciò vale per i campionissimi ma non per Bonucci


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non la vedo così. A Bari da che mondo è mondo era ranocchia il fuoriclasse. Bonucci è aiutato proprio da lich evra chiellini e Barzagli, che come ho sempre detto costituiscono un gruppo solido e organizzato, ciò ha permesso a Bonucci di crescere con calma e senza pressione e di acquisire una mentalità vincente, che poi ci abbia messo del suo questo è certo. Però dire che sul livello di un giocatore non influisce chi gli sta intorno mi sembra un po' un'eresia. Al massimo ciò vale per i campionissimi ma non per Bonucci



Ma non si tratta di crescere. Come ti ho detto, si parla di fondamentali tecnici e tattici. Ed è lì che Ranocchia è un mediocre assoluto mentre Bonucci è valido. Possiamo mettere anche Zaccardo nel Bayern Monaco ma farà comunque schifo se non ha fondamentali. Il fatto è che secondo me ti stai già positivizzando perché sai arriverà al Milan, come purtroppo lo so anch'io.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma non si tratta di crescere. Come ti ho detto, si parla di fondamentali tecnici e tattici. Ed è lì che Ranocchia è un mediocre assoluto mentre Bonucci è valido. Possiamo mettere anche Zaccardo nel Bayern Monaco ma farà comunque schifo se non ha fondamentali. Il fatto è che secondo me ti stai già positivizzando perché sai arriverà al Milan, come purtroppo lo so anch'io.



No attenzione questa è un'idea che ho sempre avuto. Al Milan come ti ripeto non lo prenderei mai. Noi abbiamo bisogno di gente che fa la differenza e non di scommesse difficilissime dato che è un giocatore compromesso anche mentalmente ormai.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma non si tratta di crescere. Come ti ho detto, si parla di fondamentali tecnici e tattici. Ed è lì che Ranocchia è un mediocre assoluto mentre Bonucci è valido. Possiamo mettere anche Zaccardo nel Bayern Monaco ma farà comunque schifo se non ha fondamentali. Il fatto è che secondo me ti stai già positivizzando perché sai arriverà al Milan, come purtroppo lo so anch'io.



Ps sarei curioso di sapere il parere degli utenti sulla questione se il contesto di squadra influenza il livello dei calciatori o è già stato aperto in passato?


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ps sarei curioso di sapere il parere degli utenti sulla questione se il contesto di squadra influenza il livello dei calciatori o è già stato aperto in passato?



Puoi aprirlo in Pianeta Calcio


----------



## franck3211 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Puoi aprirlo in Pianeta Calcio



Grazie, sai com'è meglio non sbagliare sezione


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Settembre 2015)

Non vedo mai l'in**r, quindi ho visto Ranocchia solo nella nazionale e nel derby, dove non lo ho visto cosi male..

Poi Bonera ...  negli ultimi tempi ha fatto tutto quello che non deve fare un difensore, uno scandalo assoluto, una vergogna per tutti i difensori italiani che nella storia del calcio sono i piu forti


----------



## 2515 (7 Settembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non vedo mai l'in**r, quindi ho visto Ranocchia solo nella nazionale e nel derby, dove non lo ho visto cosi male..
> 
> Poi Bonera ...  negli ultimi tempi ha fatto tutto quello che non deve fare un difensore, uno scandalo assoluto, una vergogna per tutti i difensori italiani che nella storia del calcio sono i piu forti



Si vede che non hai mai visto i gol presi dall'inter nelle altre partite. Quando Ranocchia è in campo 3/4 dei gol che prendono sono colpa sua, una roba indecente. Parliamo di uno che ha solo l'altezza e che non sa sfruttare manco quella, questo ha fatto segnare di testa MICCOLI mentre lo stava marcando!!!


----------



## koti (7 Settembre 2015)

Da giovane Bonera era sicuramente meglio di Ranocchia, niente di incredibile ma era comunque un difensore che in panchina potevi tenere. Ranocchia è una sciagura, non voglio neanche immaginarmelo quando avrà sui 30 anni. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Settembre 2015)

Bonera qualcosa di buono al Milan l'ha fatto, è stato più che altro negli ultimi 2-3 anni che ha dato il peggio di sé. Quindi se ci limitiamo a questo ristretto arco di tempo credo non abbia eguali in quanto a danni e disastri. A livello generale invece credo sia (stato) meglio di Ranocchia.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Gli errori che ha fatto Ranocchia non li faccio manco io nelle partite coi miei amici. Bonera qualcosa di buono l'ha saputo fare in carriera. Ranocchia è un miracolato e basta. Giocatore più scarso della parola stessa che lo raffigura meglio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2015)

Bonera, almeno ha un piede un po meglio e lo puoi adattare terzino, difensivamente sono uno più scarso dell altro


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> *Gli errori che ha fatto Ranocchia non li faccio manco io nelle partite coi miei amici*. Bonera qualcosa di buono l'ha saputo fare in carriera. Ranocchia è un miracolato e basta. Giocatore più scarso della parola stessa che lo raffigura meglio.



Eh vedi! E' questo il punto! Eppure qualcuno lo vorrebbe al Milan


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Eh vedi! E' questo il punto! Eppure qualcuno lo vorrebbe al Milan



Si, i pazzi lo vorrebbero al Milan.


----------



## franck3211 (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Eh vedi! E' questo il punto! Eppure qualcuno lo vorrebbe al Milan



Se ti riferisce a me, ti stai sbagliando!


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Eh vedi! E' questo il punto! Eppure qualcuno lo vorrebbe al Milan



Beh,io lo vorrei al Milan


----------

